# Happy Birthday CharlieJ



## PB Moderating Team (Sep 29, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-CharlieJ (born 1986, Age: 25)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## JML (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks, all. Today, I am overwhelmed with gratitude for the life I've been given. I've written an impromptu birthday reflection. A Birthday Reflection – To Life! « Sacra Pagina


----------

